

Product Management (Electronics): It's No Country for Old Men - mud_dauber
https://medium.com/@brianpiercy/electronics-product-management-d2c9db8b4c9b?utm_content=bufferacc6d&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer

======
fencepost
Sorry, but what I'd take from that article is "Product management: It's No
Country for Young Men." Perhaps the writer is in fact bemoaning "Caught in
that sensual music all neglect / Monuments of unageing intellect" but it's
just not a winning treatment.

The entire article seems to be about the assorted pitfalls that the
inexperienced won't know to watch out for, and as the article references,
costs to fix problems increase exponentially the further along you get in the
development / distribution / deployed product lifecycle.

Product development and management for the physical world (including
electronics) is not a place for the "bright shiny" \- it's a place for
planning, covering everything, knowing where your new item fits within the
company, product line and the world (customers, competition). In other words
in a lot of ways it's _exactly_ the place for "old men."

